
Ask HN: AI right now – Intelligence or just statistics - charlzbryan
The more I learn about AI and machine learning, the more I feel that there&#x27;s no true intelligence here and it&#x27;s just mostly statistical probability. Anybody else feel this way ?
======
joker3
What's true intelligence?

